# Freaking Me Out ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Okay, maybe it is just me. Maybe I am becoming paranoid. But, it freaks me out when I can't sleep in the middle of the night and then see SM guests (not members) reading threads about me. That would be okay ... but, why would a guest be interested in reading threads about birthday wishes for me?! Just a few minutes ago, I saw a guest reading birthday wishes about me from 2011 ... not even 2012! I can understand if it's a recent thread ... and, if they are trying to learn health information about our fluff babies ... but, the more personal stuff makes me wonder why they are showing such an interest.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Calling you in a minute. 

Yes, that's creepy to me, honey. Perhaps our Mods can figure out who it is via an IP address. 

Also, I was thinking and yes, I should PM Maggie or Lynn, we have so many more guests online than members. At all times. Yes it's the WWW, blah blah blah. Yet, somehow I'd feel better that guests sign in at all times as well as members. If they do not want to upgrade, it's still free for them.
xoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

huh, I never realized you could see who is looking at what. That, in itself is kinda creepy, but also creepy that strangers are checking out things from last year.. but maybe they were looking at something else? I dunno.. sometimes I will check the website from a computer and not be signed in, so I'm sure I'll show up as a guest.

I have looked back on some old threads to see certain pictures of certain fluffs, or maybe they were looking for a link in someone's sig that doesn't post anymore? I dunno just wondering.

Mebbe they weren't strangers! Mebbe they were someone just in a computer and not logged in that were looking for something. Sometimes, when you use the search tool it brings up some interesting results.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

well i admit i read alot of post and dont always post at night. I am normally on my tablet at night and dont care to type on it much ( it is the smaller type so small key board). I make sure i am logged in though. I like to keep up to date on everyone even i dont know you personally i just want to make sure there isnt something i can help with if needed.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Marie, that is weird.  I sometimes feel like the world is watching us.

on another note:
Sure wish I could met you at HH. Your cookies were fabulous. I thought they were keepsakes at first. But I was pretty tired by that point. :blink:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

After reading the above posts, I realized that I never sign in on my phone or on my iPad, so I guess I would show up as a guest. I usually won't post a reply from my phone or iPad because I prefer to type on a keyboard, so that's why I don't bother signing in. So maybe a lot of the guests are just members who don't sign in on their other devices???


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree it's very creepy. I think only registered users should be allowed to view the forum.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> I agree it's very creepy. I think only registered users should be allowed to view the forum.


When I am looking at forums, and can't view unless I'm registered, for me, it's a turn off, I don't even try to register.
Editing to add: but maybe a good medium would be for some of the forums to not be accessable? I know sometimes we share some personal things under things like 'anything goes'


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

harrysmom said:


> After reading the above posts, I realized that I never sign in on my phone or on my iPad, so I guess I would show up as a guest. I usually won't post a reply from my phone or iPad because I prefer to type on a keyboard, so that's why I don't bother signing in. So maybe a lot of the guests are just members who don't sign in on their other devices???


Hi Debbie,
You prob know this, but once you sign in on IPHONE once, unless I sign out, every time I open SM, it's automatically signed in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It is kind of weird, Marie. Any given thread will have 50 times as many reads as replies. Often, I think it is just us and then remember that there are more people watching. It is kind of like we are on stage.

I read a great deal of threads before I joined, and I think many members started off "lurking", but a lot more people only lurk. Why they would be interested in digging up your birthday thread from last year is beyond me though.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

you know that is a good idea.. maybe just the stuff pertaining to maltese should be open to guest all other you have to be signed in. I know i am still new here and dont know most of you but i would have to agree i find it creepy to see ppl who guest looking in.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I too had no idea you could even tell what a person was reading. 

I'll admit I don't always sign in-- sometimes even when I tell the website to remember me, it doesn't, and there are times I'm too lazy to bother if I'm just reading the first few active topics. It's very strange that someone would be interested in posts from a year ago about your birthday!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> It is kind of weird, Marie. Any given thread will have 50 times as many reads as replies. Often, I think it is just us and then remember that there are more people watching. It is kind of like we are on stage.
> 
> I read a great deal of threads before I joined, and I think many members started off "lurking", but a lot more people only lurk. Why they would be interested in digging up your birthday thread from last year is beyond me though.


Why would someone be interested in digging up my birthday thread? I can think of a few reasons off the bat. 

Perhaps it's someone who might have a crush on me.:HistericalSmiley: Just kidding on that one.

The other two reasons are more serious. One being identify theft. I intentionally did not include my birthday on SM ... nor on FB ... or, any other place online. However, and understandably, well intentioned friends want to wish me a Happy Birthday ... which does mean the world to me. 

Within the past several months, I have had numerous calls from the fraud department in regard to my credit card ... checking with me to make sure I made the purchases ... because apparently they think someone is trying to steal our excellent credit. So, identity theft has become a serious issue for all of us.

Whenever any online service insists on a birthdate ... I change mine. It's not their business, period. 

As for the third reason I am concerned why someone is reading the more personal threads about me ... well, it's better for me to hush and have time to think about that one a little more. However, it just blows my mind wondering why someone is so fixed on looking at pictures and reading birthday threads about me from past years.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

At 4:18 pm a guest was viewing you Birthday thread. Were they viewing it earlier also?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

shellbeme said:


> huh, I never realized you could see who is looking at what. That, in itself is kinda creepy, but also creepy that strangers are checking out things from last year.. but maybe they were looking at something else? I dunno.. sometimes I will check the website from a computer and not be signed in, so I'm sure I'll show up as a guest.
> M
> I have looked back on some old threads to see certain pictures of certain fluffs, or maybe they were looking for a link in someone's sig that doesn't post anymore? I dunno just wondering.
> 
> Mebbe they weren't strangers! Mebbe they were someone just in a computer and not logged in that were looking for something. Sometimes, when you use the search tool it brings up some interesting results.


Shelly, you make some great points. 

It was discussed sometime back how members can check who is online and pretty much see what they are doing. You click on Forums ... scroll down to the members online ... and, then click on the member icon. It wiUll tell you (usually) who is reading what threads, who is sending PM's, etc. Now, curious person that I am, and when I learned about that feature, I had to check it out. It was a way, for me, to honestly see what people seemed to be interested in reading as far as thread subjects. And, sometimes I would see someone reading a thread I had started. I suppose I could take it personally when I have seen members reading my threads and yet never respond.:HistericalSmiley: I don't really.:thumbsup:

And, you are right ... it does sound kind of creepy that we can see what other members are reading, etc. However, we all have the choice of showing our names on the membership list ... or, hiding our name from the list. Many of us have chosen not to show when we are online. The exception that I think should be made for this though ... are our moderators ... and maybe admin. I like to know that if I have a question or need help ... that I can see which moderators are online to be there for us.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> At 4:18 pm a guest was viewing you Birthday thread. Were they viewing it earlier also?


Yes, Deborah! They were viewing it a few times during the early noon hours.:w00t: 

Really though ... the times when this has really freaked me out is why someone would be reading my birthday threads at two o'clock in the morning. And, why today ... they are going back to 201, instead of at least 2012?! It almost makes me wonder if someone is also checking up to see who some of my friends are.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Okay, maybe it is just me. Maybe I am becoming paranoid. But, it freaks me out when I can't sleep in the middle of the night and then see SM guests (not members) reading threads about me. That would be okay ... but, why would a guest be interested in reading threads about birthday wishes for me?! Just a few minutes ago, I saw a guest reading birthday wishes about me from 2011 ... not even 2012! I can understand if it's a recent thread ... and, if they are trying to learn health information about our fluff babies ... but, the more personal stuff makes me wonder why they are showing such an interest.


Marie don't post anything personal on the open forum. Use the restricted area.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

harrysmom said:


> After reading the above posts, I realized that I never sign in on my phone or on my iPad, so I guess I would show up as a guest. I usually won't post a reply from my phone or iPad because I prefer to type on a keyboard, so that's why I don't bother signing in. So maybe a lot of the guests are just members who don't sign in on their other devices???


Yes if you don't sign in you appear as a "guest".


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

One thing to remember is that some of the "guests" are actually web crawlers or real people who are looking for threads on which to post spam. You would be surprised how many of those get posted overnight (most of them from Asian countries where it is daytime) that I delete at 5:00 am when I am online.

Also if you haven't signed in it shows that you are a guest even if you are a member.


Sent from Maggie's iPad


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

maggieh said:


> One thing to remember is that some of the "guests" are actually web crawlers or real people who are looking for threads on which to post spam. You would be surprised how many of those get posted overnight (most of them from Asian countries where it is daytime) that I delete at 5:00 am when I am online.
> 
> Also if you haven't signed in it shows that you are a guest even if you are a member.
> 
> ...


 
I noticed that alot when i read the forum and once in a while i'll sign in and report it. 
I know i don't always sign in when reading only when i want to comment on something since i have a bad habit of signing in but forgetting to sign out. 
Marie i would be freaking out too if i noticed that someone was just reading my birthday wishes and all things about me from a couple of years ago. I have never of thought of putting in a different birthday when i have to enter my birthday for things, does make sense though.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

One other thought - I can see the IP addresses (not sure if everyone can) and a "boatload" of them are registered to google. My guess is these threads are showing up in google search results and that no one is actually really looking at them. That's why the old threads look like they are being viewed. Now, the fact the our birthday threads show up in google searches might be odd but if someone googled thenrightncombination of words those threads would appear.

BTW, "boatload" is a highly technical term meaning "oodles."


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MalteseJane said:


> Marie don't post anything personal on the open forum. Use the restricted area.


Janine, my birthday was made public because of good friends meaning well to wish me a Happy Birthday. And, I do love the birthday wishes from friends ... so, I can't complain about it.

As for anything that I consider to be too personal ... I just won't post it.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

If my Ipad signs me out, sometimes I get too lazy to sign in :blush: Sometimes, I will look at very old threads just to see more pics of our fluffs as puppies since I haven't been here that long. I love seeing how puppy to adult pics. I hope that's not creepy! LOL! I don't like that feature that you can see what people are searching on. I just don't understand the point of it. I think limited access to lurkers would encourage more people to register. I don't know the technicalities of it though. I agree, Marie- limiting way too personal stuff is the way to go.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I will talk to Yung next week and see if he can come up with a suggestion to solve this issue. 

Marie -- I'm a little freaked out too.

Maggie -- the info you provided does answer some of the questions.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I will talk to Yung next week and see if he can come up with a suggestion to solve this issue.
> 
> Marie -- I'm a little freaked out too.
> 
> Maggie -- the info you provided does answer some of the questions.


Thank you, Lynn. I'm glad to know I am not the only one bothered by this.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, the google search. Yes, any subject can come up in a google search, even though the person may not be looking for it. We should all probably try to remain a little more anonymous. We feel safe and secure within our network of friends here, but we need to remember that we are on view to all. Sigh. And at this very moment people we don't know can be reading. We just need to remember that. Nice people who may soon join the forum are reading, but others are as well. 

Marie, I would say that you should not log on in the middle of the night. That is more dangerous territory. ****, if you can't sleep ...call me. I will be a coconut head, but that's okay.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - simple answer. They're checking back on your birthday threads because they can't believe how good you look at your age. :biggrin::thumbsup: 

It is creepy but Maggie brought up a lot of interesting possibilities. Hoping to get more light on the issue from Yung. I know that when I go Googling stuff, especially researching for work, it's amazing the kind of stuff that shows up. Links to anything and everything. Not surprised that some may lead our way.



shellbeme said:


> When I am looking at forums, and can't view unless I'm registered, for me, it's a turn off, I don't even try to register.
> Editing to add: but maybe a good medium would be for some of the forums to not be accessable? I know sometimes we share some personal things under things like 'anything goes'


If you're a member there's a Contributors Forum where only paid members can view threads. It's a good place for more personal info and has been used that way.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

maggieh said:


> One thing to remember is that some of the "guests" are actually web crawlers or real people who are looking for threads on which to post spam. You would be surprised how many of those get posted overnight (most of them from Asian countries where it is daytime) that I delete at 5:00 am when I am online.
> 
> Also if you haven't signed in it shows that you are a guest even if you are a member.
> 
> ...


Exactly! As Maggie and the other mods can attest, too, I report a a lot of spam in the morning. Bots crawl and look for threads to bump and spam during the night.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think that by goggling something about Maltese, led me to this forum.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

And I think that part of the reason is that bots are spamming from Asia.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Oh, the google search. Yes, any subject can come up in a google search, even though the person may not be looking for it. We should all probably try to remain a little more anonymous. We feel safe and secure within our network of friends here, but we need to remember that we are on view to all. Sigh. And at this very moment people we don't know can be reading. We just need to remember that. Nice people who may soon join the forum are reading, but others are as well.
> 
> Marie, I would say that you should not log on in the middle of the night. That is more dangerous territory. ****, if you can't sleep ...call me. I will be a coconut head, but that's okay.


I'm afraid for us to be a little more anonymous is a little too late. I think the Webarazzi has been watching us for a long, long, time. 

Sylvia, I am always logged on ... even when I am not here. (well, okay, I am sure some people think I am not here at all (<------- get it?)However, you never see my name showing on the member list ... even though I can see my user name is in that pretty blue font. 

Okay, Sylvia, if I can't sleep ... I will call you. Coconut Head. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maggieh said:


> One thing to remember is that some of the "guests" are actually web crawlers or real people who are looking for threads on which to post spam. You would be surprised how many of those get posted overnight (most of them from Asian countries where it is daytime) that I delete at 5:00 am when I am online.
> 
> Also if you haven't signed in it shows that you are a guest even if you are a member.
> 
> ...


Oh, you are so right about the spammers, Maggie. They do come in during the wee hours of the morning. If I am on SM ... I can usually see and report them right away. It's all I can do not to respond to some of those jerks ... But, of course, I don't. I just report them.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maggieh said:


> One other thought - I can see the IP addresses (not sure if everyone can) and a "boatload" of them are registered to google. My guess is these threads are showing up in google search results and that no one is actually really looking at them. That's why the old threads look like they are being viewed. Now, the fact the our birthday threads show up in google searches might be odd but if someone googled thenrightncombination of words those threads would appear.
> 
> BTW, "boatload" is a highly technical term meaning "oodles."


Oh, my ... I just googled Snowball's Pie's Mommi into google ... and, up came links to the healing energy thread, two of my birthday threads (one from 2008!) and, the thread someone else started (I think Sylvia)about grooming tools. So, what does this mean? why are only certain threads showing up together? Does this mean the same "guest" has read these threads?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Marie, I took a quick look at your profile and see that you have your email address posted. It's really not safe to have your birthday, email and location posted on a public forum.

BTW, you did add your birthday to the SM calendar.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

No Marj, Marie didn't add her birthday. I did. I just deleted it.

Sorry, Marie.
Xoxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> Marie, I took a quick look at your profile and see that you have your email address posted. It's really not safe to have your birthday, email and location posted on a public forum.
> 
> BTW, you did add your birthday to the SM calendar.


Marj, I just removed my email address. I never thought of that as a problem. I guess I've been blessed not to have gotten spam, etc. 

As for the location on my profile, the state where I live is listed. Although, like many other members, I have mentioned in posts, the town/city where we live. 

However, no ... I did NOT add my birthday to the SM calendar. I am an honest person and would have been upfront in admitting if I had done so. Please read Kerry's post that directly follows yours. She had the best of intentions.

One thing I am super careful about is my social security number. Even when a doctor's office asks for it ... I tell them I will not disclose it due to identity theft risks. No doctor's office, or any other place of business has given me any grief in regard to that. We saw identity theft happen to our next door neighbors ... and, this couple both work for the CIA! The thieves were tracked down ... however, it was still an ordeal for them.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

KAG said:


> No Marj, Marie didn't add her birthday. I did. I just deleted it.
> 
> Sorry, Marie.
> Xoxoxoxooxoxoxox


Oh, Kerry ... you had the best of intentions. Now I recall you asking me if I had received a PM from Administration wishing me a Happy Birthday ... and I told you that no I had not. I'm guessing it was because my birthday was not listed on the birthday calendar. You, understandably, thought you were doing something nice for me by adding my birthday to the calendar. So, I guess I had not even realized what had happened with the calendar, since you are the one who, most of the time, wishes everyone a Happy Birthday, including me. And, you being a best friend ... knew when my birthday was anyway. You even baked me a real birthday cake! 

So, no big deal at all.

I appreciate everyone's feedback on this thread. Hopefully, it will help all of us think of better ways for us to protect our privacy, as best we possibly can, online.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

With your email address and date of birth being public, it is easy for hackers to get access to your banking account, etc. 

Did you know that birthdays are one of the most common passwords used? 

We give out so much personal information on the internet without even thinking, our real name, pet's name, family members' names, etc., we make it easy for hackers to guess our passwords.

With your email address public, you are vulnerable to phishing scams.

Glad you removed both!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Marie i'm really happy that you have started a thread like this. It just goes to show that one can never be too careful. It's made me take a look at my profile and change things, i have no idea if my email shows and if it is i don't know how to remove it. I know unfortunately there is alot of information as to where members live in this thread http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-anything-goes/121627-where-does-everybody-live.html i know it's intent was harmless, but with Marie's thread it worries me about all of the information that so many of us shared. 

Maggie could you remove my post from said thread, i realize i posted more than i should have. Thank you.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just chiming in and boy you guys got me thinking! I googled my screen name and there are pics of me, Bella, my nephews!, a bunch of yall (some slinky chicks who are not me lol) and tons of stuff. Makes me want to toss my computer out the window! Uggggh!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> With your email address and date of birth being public, it is easy for hackers to get access to your banking account, etc.
> 
> Did you know that birthdays are one of the most common passwords used?
> 
> ...


Marj, I removed my email. Kat removed my birthday ... I never listed it. I don't think the year we are born is listed, is it?

Yes, you are right, Marj ... birthdays are one of the most common passwords used. They are used for identification purposes ... as are social security numbers ( even though we are told by Social Security ... not to give our number to anyone ... and, yet, I don't see Social Security helping get after medical offices and hospitals for insisting to have it as identification) 

Marj, I don't know if you recall, but, one year there was a birthday thread for you, too. I looked it up because I happened to remember you were given birthday wishes one year. ( If I recall ... it was 2008 )

The thing is that I think there is information on the net about every one of us. Just check out sites like Spokeo. There was a big thing about these sites not too long ago on the news. They have our phone numbers, addresses ... and, yes, even our birthdates. And, the names of close relatives. And, even the GPS maps that show our homes. If you doubt me ... type in your name and the state where you reside. What I would like to know is how do we remove all of this personal information from sites like Spokeo. I don't think that we can. It's scary.

Oh, and I learned that snowball is one of the top passwords, too. :w00t:

It's a well known fact with access to one's social security number ... it often becomes very easy to locate a missing person. That's why everyone wants our Social Security ... to make sure it's more difficult to run away from paying debts, etc. Telephone numbers, too ... forget it if one thinks an unpublished or unlisted phone number helps. 

I started this thread because I find it creepy that someone has been reading birthday thread that are from the past. If anything, I hope that if this same person is reading this thread ... that at least they will know that we are aware of them doing this. Yes, it might be harmless ... but, as a woman with strong intuition, I don't feel good about it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Marj, I don't know if you recall, but, one year there was a birthday thread for you, too. I looked it up because I happened to remember you were given birthday wishes one year. ( If I recall ... it was 2008 )


I remember that. I don't have my birthday on the SM calendar or listed on Facebook, but I think my daughter wished me a happy birthday on Facebook so I was outed. Someone started a thread here, too.

That is something that really bothers me, when my Facebook friends share things I have posted there on SM. On Facebook we can keep our posts private, but if someone well meaning shares your "good news" on SM, it becomes public. I have read personal updates on health, marriage, etc. on SM about members who no longer post here.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> Marie i'm really happy that you have started a thread like this. It just goes to show that one can never be too careful. It's made me take a look at my profile and change things, i have no idea if my email shows and if it is i don't know how to remove it. I know unfortunately there is alot of information as to where members live in this thread http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-anything-goes/121627-where-does-everybody-live.html i know it's intent was harmless, but with Marie's thread it worries me about all of the information that so many of us shared.
> 
> Maggie could you remove my post from said thread, i realize i posted more than i should have. Thank you.


Debbie - I've removed your post from the other thread. I'm sorry it took so long - I was at the Bears game today and just got on here for the first time today.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

maggieh said:


> Debbie - I've removed your post from the other thread. I'm sorry it took so long - I was at the Bears game today and just got on here for the first time today.


 
Thank you Maggie, i didn't even check to see if it was gone, so thank you again.  I hope you had a great time at the Bears game and that they won.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Thank you for bringing this issue up and having a good conversation about it. Most of you have pretty much summed up the nature of the issue and offered suggestions so I won't go there. The best thing I can advise is to NEVER post up your personal information in a public space on the internet. Period. Whether it's a guest or a registered member viewing the information, it will be accessible to anyone with an internet connection if they REALLY wanted to get your personal information that badly.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

To freak you more out (there are english subtitles) :

Un tlpathe dvoile ses secrets


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Janine, that's much more creepier than the 441 guests online right now. What a world!!
Xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> To freak you more out (there are english subtitles) :
> 
> Un tlpathe dvoile ses secrets


:new_shocked::new_shocked:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Ladies - 

Maggie did a great job of explaining things!


----------

